# Bianchi SL3 aluminum frames



## encavale (Jan 9, 2005)

Anyone riding Bianchi aluminum? Just purchased my first road bike (Bianchi San Mateo '05) after 7 months of searching for the right bike. Fit was perfect, ride felt good, and am happy with the components (Campy veloce). (3 weeks old an 60 miles so far in the freezing cold)

Any thoughts on the aluminum's general longevity? (I weigh 170). Any opinions on the bike: http://www.bianchiusa.com/589.html

thanks


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

*I believe so*



encavale said:


> Anyone riding Bianchi aluminum? Just purchased my first road bike (Bianchi San Mateo '05) after 7 months of searching for the right bike. Fit was perfect, ride felt good, and am happy with the components (Campy veloce). (3 weeks old an 60 miles so far in the freezing cold)
> 
> Any thoughts on the aluminum's general longevity? (I weigh 170). Any opinions on the bike: http://www.bianchiusa.com/589.html
> 
> thanks


I bought a 04 San Lorenzo in Sept, which is Scandium. Supposedly a hybrid Aluminum. 

The bike has Dura Ace and is really light, have put about 1000miles on. Other then having to have a LBS tighten the headset once due to a weird shaking when breaking hard it is a great ride. But Stiff. I am 6'3 215 and ride a lot of hills.

All in all I am satisfied. But probably next time I will look into a bike with carbon stays.

Enjoy.


----------



## unai (Oct 10, 2003)

*giro*

I have been ridign a Giro since last december, its a great ride, though mine is easton ultralite. I seems well made and I think will last a long time. By the way the new Giros are using the SL3 sloping frame.


----------



## tvphobic (May 12, 2003)

Last spring, I purchased a mint 2000 SL frame - the one with the yellow splash near the seat tube on the top tube and stays. A bike store employee who was a serious MTBer had bought it thinking he'd get way into road bicycling but had decided against it after a few seasons. 
He had put very little mileage on the frame, I examined it more thoroughly than I have any bike, and did not see one nick, scratch, dent, paint bubble, or any blemish, plus it was as clean as if it had gone through a commercial dishwasher. That was the last year of the 1" headset for the Reparto Corse bikes, and he threw in an Alpha Q fork for a steal. 
I already had a Racing-T RD, and bought a few Centaur parts, ergolevers, cranks, FD, AC-H BB, and built up some wheels for it. I am loving every minute. I expected snappy handling and acceleration, but one of the things that impresses me the most is how stable it is, and that can't be simply a matter of fork rake and trail parameters. Many of the particular quirks that bothered me on other Al rides I owned and just tested- 
Specialized M2, M4, Cannondale, Aluxx TCR, were just not present. It doesn't feel like steel, it couldn't, it's zingier that that, but this is the first bike that I and my previously aluminium-slagging buddies are recognizing as a contender in the precise, but comfortable, department.

edit - this bike is now a double: Daytona crankset 53-39, Centaur RD. Performing better than ever.


----------



## unai (Oct 10, 2003)

*stability*

That's exactly what I have found in my bianchi. I don't know what it is, but it feels very stable going downhill and making turns.

The only problem I am encountering its that water gets inside the frame and doesnt get out. Found this when taking the bottom bracket out. Was wondering if drilling a small hole, would be the right thing to do?


----------



## encavale (Jan 9, 2005)

*thanks*



unai said:


> That's exactly what I have found in my bianchi. I don't know what it is, but it feels very stable going downhill and making turns.
> 
> The only problem I am encountering its that water gets inside the frame and doesnt get out. Found this when taking the bottom bracket out. Was wondering if drilling a small hole, would be the right thing to do?


thanks for the input. however, i dont think drilling holes is the right thing to do.


----------

